
Ask HN: Local (Communist etc.) Party Infrastructure? - forkandwait
Can anyone describe how local party committees work(ed) in the USSR, China, Russia, wherever?<p>I would welcome anecdotes or references, but I draw a blank when I search (yes, Google sucks now and we should probably go back to reference librarians...)  Especially:  How have these committes been used to help China&#x27;s pandemic response?<p>Rationale:  Besides just being curious, I think the U.S. needs something to better organize the entire population, and I think the main models are the Church and the Communist party. Civil defense organizations?  Bowling leagues? ??
======
yorwba
If you can read Chinese, there are plenty of anecdotes/propaganda on the role
of local party committees in fighting the epidemic to be found by searching
for 地方党委 and 疫情. If you can't, this article at least contains examples of
specific actions taken between all the propaganda slogans, and Google does a
decent job translating it:
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&pto=aue&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=zh-
CN&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=http://gzw.hunan.gov.cn/gzw/gzjg/gzyw/202002/t20200204_11169669.html&usg=ALkJrhgaz_5ugZqZgkXVMfE33q0D4TRSnQ)

